# Lack von Wethepeople Phönix Frame abbeizen



## __LiveToRide (25. März 2008)

Na Hallo ers' mal...

Also:Ich möchte den Lack von meinem Wethepeople Phönix Frame, Wethepeople Helium Fork, WTP Helium bar und WTP Royal Crank abbeizen und dann Clearlack drüber machen...

Jetzt Möchte ich fragen, ob das auch beim Rahmen geht, weil dieser mit Hammerschlag-Lack versehen ist, und ob ich den Lack danach selber Sprayen soll oder ob ich das machen lassen sollte...(wenn ich es selber mache, wie viele schichten Lack wären angebracht??)

Thänx für eure Antworten...

Peace Raphi


----------



## gmozi (25. März 2008)

Abbeitzen ist eine ätzende Arbeit. Und vor allem siehts danach nicht sonderlich schön aus. Wenn, würde ich alles von einer Firma machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (25. März 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Abbeitzen ist eine ätzende Arbeit. Und vor allem siehts danach nicht sonderlich schön aus. Wenn, würde ich alles von einer Firma machen lassen.



stimmt, wenn du es selbst machen willst kannst du es auch abschleifen is halt ne arbeit von ~8h für 3 Teile.


----------



## Lizard.King (26. März 2008)

wenn man den lack 100% abbeizen könnte sehe es genauso aus wie die normalen raw-rahmen. leider klappt das nicht und man muss schleifen, dadurch wird der stahl heller und glänzender was allerdings auch gut aussieht.

es ist allerdings eine verdammt langwierige angelegenheit, also mit lackieren wirst du mit den 8std niemals hinkommen


----------



## Trailst4R (26. März 2008)

hab mal rahmen ,gabel und lenker abgebeitzt... war zufällig auch n phoenix. ging schon hat insgesamt etwa 3 tage gebraucht und am schluss auch gut ausgesehn. aber war ne mordsarbeit.


----------



## paule_p2 (26. März 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> wenn man den lack 100% abbeizen könnte sehe es genauso aus wie die normalen raw-rahmen. leider klappt das nicht und man muss schleifen, dadurch wird der stahl heller und glänzender was allerdings auch gut aussieht.
> 
> es ist allerdings eine verdammt langwierige angelegenheit, also mit lackieren wirst du mit den 8std niemals hinkommen



ich habe mit den 8std arbeit nur das abschleifen gemeint.


----------



## Lizard.King (26. März 2008)

jo is klar, kommt auch auf die person an...zusammenfassend kann man sagen: SCHE.ISS ARBEIT

und nochn tipp, schlefipapier für holzoberflächen verwenden, das nutzt sich zwar schneller ab aber hinterlässt aber keine hässlichen kratzer
150er körnung schleifpapier für holz ist sanfter zum metall, als 800er für metall


----------



## gmozi (26. März 2008)

Hab das auch mal bei nem 26 Zoll GT Rahmen + Gabel gemacht. Seitdem weiß ich, dass ICH sowas nicht mehr mache.


----------



## paule_p2 (26. März 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> jo is klar, kommt auch auf die person an...zusammenfassend kann man sagen: SCHE.ISS ARBEIT
> 
> und nochn tipp, schlefipapier für holzoberflächen verwenden, das nutzt sich zwar schneller ab aber hinterlässt aber keine hässlichen kratzer
> 150er körnung schleifpapier für holz ist sanfter zum metall, als 800er für metall



schleifpapier würd ich nur fürs "polieren" benutzen... ich hab zum abschleifen nen winkelschleifer (flex) + drahtbürsten aufsatz benutzt und der lack war trotzdem ziemlich wiederspenstig.


----------



## rex_sl (27. März 2008)

tu dir selber einen gefallen udn kauf keinen beizer im obi oder solchen läden. geh in die lackiererei um die ecke und kauf dir richtigen abbeizer. damit geht das innerhalb von 2 stunden ab. danach einfach zur tankstelle fahren oder zum waschbär udn mitm hochdruckreiniger saubermachen. 

die haben nen chemikalienabscheider also voll gut für die umwelt. 

dann brauchste nichtmal nachschleifen. dann gut entfetten. also erst grob dann neuer lappen usw. bis der lappen sauberbleibt. 

bremsreiniger usw geht nicht weil die rückstände hinterlassen. 

stahl is da recht unempfindlich wenns um beizen und co geht. wennste das zeug bei alu zu lange drauflässt frisst das richtig dellen in rahmen.


----------



## Herbienator (1. Mai 2008)

Ich mach mal diesen Thread wieder auf, weil er ganz gut zu meiner Frage passt: Könnte man aus einem beliebig lackierten Rahmen einen in "raw" machen, indem man die Farbe einfach abbrennt? Also z.B. mit Heißluftfön oder Brenner oder Benzin...danach dann den Rahmen mit Waschbenzin oder feiner Scheuermilch reinigen und klarlacken.
Damit hätte man keine hässlichen Schleifspuren, keine behinderte Schleifarbeit, allerdings befürchte ich, dass der Rahmen sich verziehen könnte, oder dass das Material darunter leidet...
Postet mir doch mal eure Meinungen dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterOfBMX (2. Mai 2008)

http://www.bmx-forum.com/showthread.php?t=74809&page=6

der typ hat die abbeize angezündet.





kannst ihn vllt mal anschreiben.


----------



## der stimp (8. Mai 2008)

was haltet ihr von sandstrahlen lassen?
kosten? wie ist die oberfläche am ende? wo kann man sowas machen lassen?


----------



## wac34211 (12. Mai 2008)

Tag,
beim Sandstrahlen gibts starkte unterschiede. Kenne das vom Auto.
Ganz wichtig ist die Wahl des Strahlguts. Das geht von Sand über Metallzeug bis zu Glasperlen.
Am schonensten ist sicher die Glasperlen Methode. Da wird das Metall nicht beschädigt. Wenns mit Sand gemacht wird musst du meist danach Schleifen. Eine glatte, lackierfähige Oberfläche bekommst du nicht.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## eumel- (15. Oktober 2008)

servus,

hab mir vor knapp nem jahr ein complete von fit geholt des team park 08 so jez hab ich schon einige kratzer in meinem rahmen drinn und deswegen hab ich mir überlegt den rahmen wie den subrosa pandora in "raw" auch genannt "clear" zu lackieren oder schleifen? 
da ich mich da garnicht auskenn wollt ich euch mal fragen wie ich das machen sollte was brauch ich alles und auf was muss ich achten?

danke für eure antworten im voraus

grüße dani


----------



## Flowpen (15. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal den Rahmen abschliefen, ideal wäre ein Sandstrahler (wie oben genannt).
Dann holste dir von deinem Graffitishop des Vertauens die Farbe die du haben willst ( Chrome ist ja so gut wie "Raw") plus Klarlack. 
Nun sprüst dann 2-3 über den kompletten Rahmen drüber. 
Hierbei zeit lassen immer alles schön trocknen lassen. 
Dann den Klarlack drüber fertig!


----------



## RISE (15. Oktober 2008)

eumel- schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> 
> da ich mich da garnicht auskenn wollt ich euch mal fragen wie ich das machen sollte was brauch ich alles und auf was muss ich achten?
> ...



Steht eigentlich auch beinahe alles in diesem Thema...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (15. Oktober 2008)

Abbeitzen oder Sandstrahlen lassen, dann wie nen Blöden polieren und dann klar lacken


----------



## the agent (22. Dezember 2008)

sry fürs wieder rauskramen undso....
aber mal nicht speziell zum abbeitzen.. n freund von mir hat mir geraten den rahmen abzulaugen, jez wollt ich mich erst ma informieren was is da bitte der unterschied gegenüber abbeitzen?


----------



## antistyle (4. März 2009)

nabend ich kram jetzt auch mal sry,
also vom laugen hab ich noch nie was gehört,
ich hab heut aber auch angefangen mein pandora zu zerlegen  und schleif gerad schon was rum,so anstergend isset au nicht, morgen sollte ich fertig sein ich zähl mal die stunden
meld mich wenn alles fertig ist.

alex


----------



## lightmetal (5. März 2009)

Ich würd morgen gern eine andere Hose anziehen. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## _coco_ (5. März 2009)

Welches T-Shirt ziehst du denn an ?
Bei nem blauen, ne gelbe Hose, bei nem roten, ne grüne Hose und so weiter.
Hoffe konnte dir helfen, sonst gerne PN


----------



## RISE (5. März 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Ich würd morgen gern eine andere Hose anziehen. Kann mir jemand helfen?



Mädchenhose, supertight, sonst ist mein Weltbild in Gefahr. 


By the way, ich guck gleich mal bei Bikeguide vorbei.


----------



## antistyle (5. März 2009)

Genau zieht euch eure schönen engen Hosen an und seit zufrieden.Von mir aus kanns zugemacht werden wirklich interessierte Leute gibt es hier wohl nich

alex


----------



## RISE (5. März 2009)

Dein Wunsch wird erhört.


----------

